# Fried chicken



## syrenn (Jul 15, 2011)

How can you go wrong with fired chicken! YUMMY! 

AND....i see that nibble missing off of that front piece too!


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 15, 2011)

good fried chicken is a thing of beauty......all moist and all....i hate bad fried chicken...it is just dry and sad


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 15, 2011)

I was raised in the Southern Baptist Church.  You could not bury somebody or marry somebody unless there was an ample supply of fried chicken immediately available.  I'm no longer a member of the Southern Baptist Church but I am addicted to fried chicken.  Wonder if I can sue?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 15, 2011)

syrenn said:


> How can you go wrong with fired chicken! YUMMY!
> 
> AND....i see that nibble missing off of that front piece too!



Where I grew up it was pronounced "flyed ckun"............


----------



## syrenn (Jul 15, 2011)

Big Black Dog said:


> I was raised in the Southern Baptist Church.  You could not bury somebody or marry somebody unless there was an ample supply of fried chicken immediately available.  I'm no longer a member of the Southern Baptist Church but I am addicted to fried chicken.  Wonder if I can sue?




Im not Southern...and certainly not a baptist. I do however have an ample supply of fried chicken.  

and of course a gallon of sweet tea to go along with it.


----------



## St.Blues (Jul 15, 2011)

Fried chicken is finger lickin good but I'd rather eat a peach.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 15, 2011)

I love Fried Chicken, I'm going to Churchs Chicken after work today, its  a Friday tradition for me.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 15, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I was raised in the Southern Baptist Church.  You could not bury somebody or marry somebody unless there was an ample supply of fried chicken immediately available.  I'm no longer a member of the Southern Baptist Church but I am addicted to fried chicken.  Wonder if I can sue?
> ...



You've told us everything except for the home address...


----------



## Oddball (Jul 15, 2011)

Was just going to mention that Church's is the best.


----------



## St.Blues (Jul 15, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> I love Fried Chicken, I'm going to Churchs Chicken after work today, its  a Friday tradition for me.



TGIF................................ enjoy


----------



## Douger (Jul 15, 2011)

Haven't eaten fried anything in years. That's why Gawd invented BBQ'z, ovens and smokers.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 15, 2011)

Oddball said:


> Was just going to mention that Church's is the best.



Yes it is my friend.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 15, 2011)

St.Blues said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I love Fried Chicken, I'm going to Churchs Chicken after work today, its  a Friday tradition for me.
> ...



I definently will/


----------



## syrenn (Jul 15, 2011)

Oddball said:


> Was just going to mention that Church's is the best.



How do you know chruches is the best? You haven't had mine


----------



## Oddball (Jul 15, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Was just going to mention that Church's is the best.
> ...


Best of the store fronts, that is.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 15, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > How can you go wrong with fired chicken! YUMMY!
> ...


 
You grew up in France?????


----------



## Douger (Jul 15, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Was just going to mention that Church's is the best.
> ...


Did you grow them yourself ?
GRACE Do NOT click
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuD6H7CAb40]&#x202a;Barn raised broiler chicken farm exposed&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jul 15, 2011)

Douger you are usually an annoying pest... but i have to hand it to you ...

That was nice and kind of you to warn grace not to click on the video.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 15, 2011)

I imagine he has been threatened with banning in the past, lol. I don't see him doing anything out of the goodness of his black criminal heart.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jul 15, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> I love Fried Chicken, I'm going to Churchs Chicken after work today, its  a Friday tradition for me.



That looks good!

We don't have any Churchs around here but we do have KFC which is pretty damn good also.

Especially the extra crispy.

Enjoy your Friday tradition.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 15, 2011)

Mr Clean said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I love Fried Chicken, I'm going to Churchs Chicken after work today, its  a Friday tradition for me.
> ...



Oh I will my friend, I'm counting the time until I leave here.


----------



## José (Jul 15, 2011)

syrenn said:


> How can you go wrong with fired chicken! YUMMY!
> 
> AND....i see that nibble missing off of that front piece too!



You think about food all day long, woman!!

I lost count of all your references to food:

*"I'm always looking for good restaurants in the Great New York area."

"I'm always looking for food here, always looking for food there..." 

BLAH, BLAH, BLAH...*

Don't you get any jaw cramps? Don't you get tired? Don't you do anything else in your life?

Does your megabutt put JLo's to shame?

Jesus Fucking Christ!!

If you married Donald Trump or the Sultan of Brunei you'd bankrupt both guys in less than 2 weeks.

It wouldn't hurt to watch a movie or read a book at least once in your life!


----------



## syrenn (Jul 15, 2011)

José;3866417 said:
			
		

> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > How can you go wrong with fired chicken! YUMMY!
> ...






yeah well being a professional chef will do that to you..... put food on your mind.  Think of it as a job hazard.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 15, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Yeah, Taipei, France.......


----------



## FuelRod (Jul 15, 2011)

It's great cold too!


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 15, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxDG-0gQdz8&feature=youtube_gdata_player]&#x202a;Peachez Fried Chicken&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Si modo (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm the oddball who doesn't like fried chicken.  The skin makes me gag just thinking about it.

But if I did, I guess that looks good.

And, I don't like pepperoni, either.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 15, 2011)

FuelRod said:


> It's great cold too!





Breakfast of champions!


----------



## syrenn (Jul 15, 2011)

Si modo said:


> I'm the oddball who doesn't like fried chicken.  The skin makes me gag just thinking about it.
> 
> But if I did, I guess that looks good.
> 
> And, I don't like pepperoni, either.



Then you would love mine...i use skinless chicken.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jul 15, 2011)

What about fried turkey?

Anyone ever tried one of those?


----------



## zzzz (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 15, 2011)

José;3866439 said:
			
		

> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > How can you go wrong with fired chicken! YUMMY!
> ...


 
Reading is best when you have a limitless supply of cold fried chicken and chocolate chip cookies and milk.

Movies....Milk Duds, Junior Mints, a 32 oz diet pepsi (just cuz) and buttered popcorn..

so yeah, those things are okay, too...


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 15, 2011)

Syrenn and all - 

Do any of you soak/marinade the chicken before breading?  My sister swears by leaving the chicken overnight in buttermilk.

I've never done so and am not sure if I've ever tried it that way (sis lives thousands of miles away.)

Kiki


----------



## syrenn (Jul 15, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Syrenn and all -
> 
> Do any of you soak/marinade the chicken before breading?  My sister swears by leaving the chicken overnight in buttermilk.
> 
> ...




Buttermilk, seasonings and maple syrup.


----------



## José (Jul 19, 2011)

> Originally posted by *AllieBaba*
> Reading is best when you have a limitless supply of cold fried chicken and chocolate chip cookies and milk.
> 
> Movies....Milk Duds, Junior Mints, a 32 oz diet pepsi (just cuz) and buttered popcorn..
> ...



LOL... 

I can easily envision you chowing down all that stuff while reading a recipe book and watching a food show.


----------



## José (Jul 19, 2011)

You and syrenn don't eat to live, Baba... you live to eat.


----------



## José (Jul 19, 2011)

Seriously now... I have no problem with glutonous people... to each his own.... at least as long as they don't try to drag me along.

When I lived in the US for the first time I stayed with one of my aunts for a while... Even my cousin, her son, called her Cookie Monster. I was already looking like a nine month pregnant woman when I finally took the wise decision to get the hell out of there.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 19, 2011)

syrenn said:


> How can you go wrong with fired chicken! YUMMY!
> 
> AND....i see that nibble missing off of that front piece too!


Fried Chicken is great if you wanna' get fat. BBQ'ed or roasted for me.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 19, 2011)

José;3886556 said:
			
		

> You and syrenn don't eat to live, Baba... you live to eat.




And appreciation for the finer things in life.... you bet.


----------



## St.Blues (Jul 20, 2011)

syrenn said:


> José;3886556 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wxOVn99FTE&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;Miley Cyrus - When I Look At You&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Play this softly in the back round at your next meal.... make sure you have a good wine on the table. Don't forget to dim the lights, light a candle or two.
be sure the kittens are fed first.


----------



## shintao (Jul 20, 2011)

I go with the col. as the best, but I haven't had Churches, so what makes it better??


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 20, 2011)

shintao said:


> I go with the col. as the best, but I haven't had Churches, so what makes it better??



KFC tastes different everywhere you go, the one in California was terrible, chicken was bland, not cooked enough and not enough spices, you would have to toss it in the oven when you get home. After that experience I just stopped going back, Churchs Chicken is better because their Spicy Chicken is off the hook, it beat Popeyes in a national spicy chicken contest and you can't beat the specials.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 20, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> > I go with the col. as the best, but I haven't had Churches, so what makes it better??
> ...




One of these find days ..... im waiting for a pic of your fired chicken


----------

